# Where To Buy 5 Gallon (19 L) Glass Carboy?



## The Big Burper (10/10/09)

Hello dere,

Anybody know where to buy a 5 gallon (19 L) glass carboy at a reasonable price?



ta
BB


----------



## davewaldo (10/10/09)

I think CraftBrewer have them, but not on their site. I've seen them in store, not sure of price. Otherwise There is a place called the homebrew barn on the north side of Brisbane which stocks a variety of sizes at ok prices.


----------



## davewaldo (10/10/09)

Here is a link: Homebrew Barn then click on demijons


----------



## Sammus (10/10/09)

yeah pretty much every hbs i go into has them. I think theyre prices at about $75 upwards, i cant remember exactly i havent looked at em in years, but that number rings a bell. I think i paid about that for my 23L one.


----------



## troopa (10/10/09)

And talking about carboys
I came across this in an old mag
http://www.brewsource.com/ProdNav/Eq_439.asp

Anyone used em or seen them at all?

Tom


----------



## rackemup (10/10/09)

Hi
I purchased a 25 ltr glass demi-john not long ago and it was about half the price of a 20 ltr glass carboy, I couldnt find any reason why it was cheaper other than looks and ive put down a brew in it and it worked fine...also having a lower centre of gravity makes demi-johns almost impossible to knock over and smash.


----------



## katzke (11/10/09)

Unless you want it for a secondary vessel I would get a bigger one. I have 2 5-gallon ones and a 6- gallon one. The 6 gets used all the time. If it is full I will use a bucket before one of the fives. Just not enough room in a 5-gallon carboy for a full batch of AG beer.

The fives were common because that is what bottled water came in.


----------



## reVoxAHB (11/10/09)

Grain and Grape sell them for $59. and the can provide shipping. 

Hey *Rack'EmUp, *I've often wondered why homebrewers don't use glass winemaking jugs, like the one you've picked up. I've thought about it myself. Most come with plastic carrying/protective shells which seem a great idea (I use milk crates w/my 23L carboys).

reVox


----------



## rysa555 (11/10/09)

i prefer these... Better Bottle Carboys


----------



## agorganic (14/3/11)

I came across this website today, which has (straight sided) 5L glass demijohns for $15. I wouldn't know whether it can be used for beer brewing??

Cheers

Jesse


----------



## Jimboley (14/3/11)

Depends on where you are, but my 25L Glass Demijohn with basket is $55.
Postage can be expencive, but I can look into it if you're not local.


----------



## [email protected] (6/4/11)

agorganic said:


> I came across this website today, which has (straight sided) 5L glass demijohns for $15. I wouldn't know whether it can be used for beer brewing??



G&G in Melbourne have the jug shaped round ones for around $13. Looked at one today, but passed as I've got a toddler so figured the brew would just end up on the floor (along with the carboy)!

I guess you can brew in anything - it's the ingredients and process that makes the difference. Only issue is that you'll have to syphon the fermented brew out as there's no tap.


----------



## agorganic (12/6/11)

Hopz said:


> G&G in Melbourne have the jug shaped round ones for around $13. Looked at one today, but passed as I've got a toddler so figured the brew would just end up on the floor (along with the carboy)!
> 
> I guess you can brew in anything - it's the ingredients and process that makes the difference. Only issue is that you'll have to syphon the fermented brew out as there's no tap.



Hey Hopz, is that Grain & Grapes?


----------

